# "The directory name is invalid" error



## dougmilbourne

Running Vista Home Premium for a couple of weeks now without a hitch. Today tried installing a USB driver for a Panasonic camcorder which did install without an error. However, all programs I've tried to install since are failing with the following:

"The directory name is invalid" error

Doesn't matter where the file is located (mapped drive, local, CD ... etc) it just gives an error pointing to the source installation folder.

Tried system restore to before the USB driver was installed but still an issue. 

Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## mikecook

I've had the same trouble, even when trying to install something I downloaded from Microsoft. It does not seem to matter whether it is on a USB or another hard drive. The Microsoft knowledge base did not cover this when I last looked - 27 February 2007. Must be a glitch in Vista. I am using Vista Home Premium edition.


----------



## iloveamish2002

I have had the same problem as described installing the panasonic gs320 software. HP couldn't help me, had to restore hard drive. Let me know if any one figures this one out.:upset: :upset:


----------



## Hypno-Toad

If you get the "directory name is invalid" trying to install software the problem is most likely that the program you are trying to run is attempting to create a temp .exe file. This often is the case with install software particularly when downloaded because it was compressed for size to speed downloading.

What happens is, you right click and say Run as Administrator, go through the screen confirmation but that executable unwrapped another one and it has no way of asking for permission.

Solution:

Create a directory in Program Files just for these cases. Move the software there if possible. Notice how you have to go through the Vista confirmation process just to create the directory? Once it's there Windows will grant it permission to spawn its executable.


Cheers

All Glory To The Hypno-Toad


----------



## iloveamish2002

Thank you for your reply. However, I'm not sure it solves this problem. The panasonic does load. EVERYTHING loaded after this software is installed says 'directory name is invalid'. In otherwords, you can load valid software before loading the panasonic software and it loads fine. However, if you try to load this same software after loading the panasonic software, it will say file name invalid. I've yet to try your suggestion, but I thought I would clarify the problem. Again, thank you.


----------



## Innovations

Hello,

This error started occurring to me yesterday. I am running Vista HPremium as well. Has anyone found a solution to fixing this? Please let me know because I am not sure what to do and I am going to go crazy. 

Thanks


----------



## jar122

I'm running a newly installed legit and registered copy of Vista Home Premium. I've not really changed any settings yet. I encountered this same error when trying to install the software that's bundled with my Panasonic PV-GS300. [Installing the software from DVD drive.]

Running as Administrator did not work.
Running in compatibility mode did not, either.

As soon as I would try to run Setup.exe, I'd get the invalid directory/invalid volume error.

I even tried copying the setup directory (yes, all the necessary files) to the desktop, and to the Documents directory; neither was successful.

But! I think Hypno-Toad recommended copying the setup files to the Program Files directory. I did this, and it worked! [_*Thanks Hypno-Toad!*_]The stupid Motion DVStudio software or whatever is now installed.

I've not tried running it yet or anything, mind you . . . but I was able to install it.


----------



## Innovations

Good News guys! I was able to fix it. Just disable the secruity popup system, UAC. Here is how to do it:

Start > type "run" > on the new window type "msconfig" > click on the "Tools" tab > Scroll to "Disable UAC" and click on "Launch". Restart and try running any setup from anywhere on your computer. Also, removes the annoying allow or deny popups. I am so happy 

Thanks,
Jose


----------



## drumthrasher109

I'm having the same problems, just started yesterday.
I didn't install anything or change anything, it started happening whenever I run an administrator app that isn't in Program Files, which would be all my games, and other important things I use.
Disabling UAC would help but you would be less secure I guess...I like to have it on. Anyone know what would be causing this?


----------



## Ma7mood

Is it the real cause or just a coincident?
I experienced the problem just after trying to install the Panasonic gs500 driver for my camcorder.

It seems we have something in common that might cause the problem.

I will reinstall the vista in couple of days and I'll see before and after installing the Panasonic thing.


----------



## drumthrasher109

Well, its been a long time since I really had to do anything with this, but for the past while i've just been using Vista with UAC disabled. Makes everything a lot better


----------



## spareliver

OMG, thank you so much. What a pain in the arss. Worked like a champ.


----------



## Thor

Innovations said:


> Good News guys! I was able to fix it. Just disable the secruity popup system, UAC. Here is how to do it:
> 
> Start > type "run" > on the new window type "msconfig" > click on the "Tools" tab > Scroll to "Disable UAC" and click on "Launch". Restart and try running any setup from anywhere on your computer. Also, removes the annoying allow or deny popups. I am so happy
> 
> Thanks,
> Jose


This is NOT a good idea !!
It compromises your system security :normal:

If you get this "The directory name is invalid" error,
first check if the subfolder "Temp" is still present in the Windows folder
(eg. C:\Windows\*Temp*)
and if you have full access (save and remove test files) to that folder. :wink:


----------



## jimnugent

I had exactly the same problem after installing the Panasonic MiniDV USB drivers. 

I checked my hard drive and discovered that I did not have a C:Windows/Temp directory. I created one and everything works again! 

Is it possible the Panasonic install deletes the entire Temp folder instead of just the contents? 

Thanks for the fix sans security compromise Thor!:wave:


----------



## drumthrasher109

Since my last post a long time ago, I've still had UAC disabled. Makes everything sooo much better. Can't wait till SP1 next month though.


----------



## sparkie64_uk

Thor said:


> If you get this "The directory name is invalid" error,
> first check if the subfolder "Temp" is still present in the Windows folder
> (eg. C:\Windows\*Temp*)
> and if you have full access (save and remove test files) to that folder. :wink:


I've experienced the "The directory name is invalid" error today and checked the Windows folder from Temp but it's not there. Found a suggestion in another forum, i.e. create Temp folder and hey, presto, everything is working again!

BTW, I also previouxly tried right-clicking and selecting "Run as Administrator" but that just threw up the above mentioned error.


----------



## pjr427

I was having same problem trying to run norton's removal tool, i installed winrar and extracted the files to a temp dir in c:\program files worked great


----------

